# Wood miser for sale



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 2, 2016)

LT 10 Woodmiser mill with a ten horse motor. In good shape. Brother-in-law owns it. $4000. He bought it new. Sawed less than 50 logs. Will get pictures if anyone interested. Located in West Union Illinois


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ralph, if you're selling something here, you also need to have pictures of the actual product posted as well...
Thanks...


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 3, 2016)

Here is a picture of the mill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Ralph...


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

Reaching deep, nope no $4 grand in my bottom. Darn I really want a mill. ha ha. That would be a dream come true. I hope someone that will really use it gets it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks well cared for, under a cover out of the snow. Sweet.


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Reaching deep, nope no $4 grand in my bottom. Darn I really want a mill. ha ha. That would be a dream come true. I hope someone that will really use it gets it.



Les, I'll go in with you on this. $20 get you there? Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Tony is so helpful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 4, 2016)

That's tempting. A little over an hour from here. Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 4, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> That's tempting. A little over an hour from here. Gary


Go get it! The walnut you process with it will pay for it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 5, 2016)

Last chance! Might buy it myself if it isn't sold by Sunday evening. Then I will have to sell my home made one. I think I have a buyer.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 5, 2016)

Does it have extras that come with it?
Bands? Extra track?


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Sure do wish it was closer!! Google says almost 13 hours one way, having made the trip back and forth from here to ND 2 -3 times a year for the last 10 years, I'm gonna say it's more like 16 - 18 hrs. with fuel stops and meals.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Sure do wish it was closer!! Google says almost 13 hours one way, having made the trip back and forth from here to ND 2 -3 times a year for the last 10 years, I'm gonna say it's more like 16 - 18 hrs. with fuel stops and meals.



For a migratory beekeeper 18 hours is a walk in the park. Pack your lunchbox and get gone.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> For a migratory beekeeper 18 hours is a walk in the park. Pack your lunchbox and get gone.


The drive would be a piece of cake for me, it's the cash that's a problem, lol.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah, I know! I could be there and back in a day or so. Unfortunately, wrong time of the year. Trying to get everything wrapped up in FL and get the bugs on the road to ND. Not nearly enough help to get it all done. Been trying to figure how to get rich selling wooden trinkets, and knots off trees, so I can get away from that crap.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 5, 2016)

Some dull blades and a couple of sharp ones. A small, homemade track extension about 2 feet. Sogotp!


DavidDobbs said:


> Does it have extras that come with it?
> Bands? Extra track?



For everyone south of the Mason Dixon Line, sogotp is an acronym for "bat guana or get off the pot"
This offer ends at 7 pm eastern time. 2 hours from now.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow. Someone inserted "bat guans" for the correct word I typed! You can figure it out!


----------



## Tony (Jun 5, 2016)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Wow. Someone inserted "bat guans" for the correct word I typed! You can figure it out!



I think there's a program that automatically changes certain words to more family -friendly ones. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 5, 2016)

7 bells, sales over. $4K, used. must have extras, the LT10 shipped to my door was $3950 with the 10 hp and $4275 with the 14hp. Gas alone killed my interest(mileage) not mention the driving time. Good luck to the in-law...


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 5, 2016)

Thread closed. Sale didn't happen. No problem. May buy it myself if I can sell my home made mill. Brother-in-law is ok with keeping it. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 5, 2016)

Closed


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2016)

I just can't conceive milling a log with only 10HP, unless you just mill a few a month. Not knocking the mill at all Woodmizer makes quality mills I have one myself. But I'm not sure he's ever going to sell a used mill for just about the same price you can get it for new.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 5, 2016)

Kevin, his in-law's unit had the 14 hp, the base model is a 10 hp.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes, it is a14 horse. I incorrectly said it was a ten horse. He said he bought it new about a year ago and has about $4300 in it. It has a track extension and a couple of sharp blades, and a few dull ones. Anyway, it is a moot discussion now. Nice to know what it is worth. I will probably buy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

